# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  θερμοστατης siemens rev-100 δεν δουλευει

## nikop

γεια σας
θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια οποιου γνωριζει 
αγορασα τον θερμοστατη siemens rev-100 για να αντικαταστησω τον μηχανικο honeywell T6360C 1018 που υπαρχει στο διαμερισμα μου για αυτονομη θερμανση μετα απο προτροπη φιλου ηλεκτρολογου.
μετα απο ερευνα (και απο αυτο το φορουμ ) και βοηθεια απο τηλ του ηλεκτρολογου βρηκα τη σωστη εξηγηση
για τα καλωδια (οπου γκρι=ουδετερος, μπλε=φαση, κοκκινο=εντολη βανας) και εκανα τη συνδεση αλλα δεν δουλευει δηλ. δεν ανοιγει την ηλεκτροβανα,
η συνδεση εγινε οπως λενε και οι οδηγιες στο L η φαση και στο L1 η εντολη της βανας
ο θερμοστατης ρυθμιστηκε ανεβασα κατεβασα θερμοκρασια αυτοματα χειροκινητα αλλα τιποτα ...
στο καταστημα που το πηρα μου ειπαν θα ρωτησουν , ο ηλεκτρολογος μου το βρηκε περιεργο θα ρωτησει και αυτος HELP..

(στην εταιρια που συντηρει τον καυστηρα της πολυκατοικιας ειπαν δεν μπαινει ψηφιακος θερμοστατης ..ρωτησα γιατι ..ειπαν οτι οι βανες αλλαχτηκαν προσφατα ειναι συγχρονης τεχνολογιας ! και εχουν 8 καλωδια ενω οι παλιες 4  :Confused1:  !! και οτι δεχονται μονο με τρια καλωδια θερμοστατες ..δεν το πιστευω.. :Confused1:  )


ευχαριστω

----------


## stom

Απλα ειναι τα πραγματα... Ενωνεις με μια κλεμμα την εντολη οπως την ενωνει και το ρελε του θερμοστατη.
Θα πρεπει να ανοιξει η βανα. Αν δεν ανοιξει, ρωτα τον καυστηρατζη.
Η για να το πω αλλιως, βαλε τον παλιο επανω οπως ηταν  και δες αν δουλευει. 
Δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος να μην ταιριαζει ο rev100 στη θεση ενος απλου..

----------


## kosg

> για τα καλωδια (οπου γκρι=ουδετερος, μπλε=φαση, κοκκινο=εντολη βανας)



Έχεις βεβαιωθεί ποιο από τα παραπάνω καλώδια είναι η φάση,ουδέτερος,έντολή;
Tα μέτρησες με διπλό δοκιμαστικό τάσης ή με κάποιο πολύμετρο, για να βρεις την φάση και τον ουδέτερο(220v);

----------


## stom

Δεν ειναι φαση ουδετερος και εντολη... Συνηθως ειναι το return απο τη βανα που του δινουμε ουδετερο για να ανοιξει, και ενα καλωδιο για να αναβει το λαμπακι.

----------


## xrhstosmp

συμφωνω κιεγω με τον φιλο stom .κανονικα πρεπει να δουλευει δεν εχει σχεση ο τυπος του θερμοστατη... 
απορια: ποιος ηταν ο λογος που αλλαξες τον μηχανικο honeywell (mercedes)? ηθελες καποια απο τις λειτουργειες του ηλεκτρονικου (χρονοδιακοπτες ,μνημες κλπ) ή απλα δεν ειχε οθονη οπως ο siemens? (zastava)

οπα...? επιστροφη απο τη βανα και δινουμε ουδετερο για να ανοιξει?πρωτη φορα το ακουω αυτο! αλλα και ετσι να ειναι αν το περασεις απο τη NO παλι θα δουλεψει η βανα.

----------


## stom

Ο zastava κανει και αλλα κολπα που ενας μηχανικος αδυνατει.  Οπως και ναχει, μια επαφη που κλεινει εχει, θα πρεπει να δουλευει.
Αυτο  με την επιστροφη το εχω δει σε καμποσες περιπτωσεις, αλλα στη τελικη δεν αλλαζει κατι.
Οταν ο θερμοστατης θελει και παροχη τασης για να δουλεψει, (πχ αν ειναι ασυρματος) ειναι θεμα να βρεις μονιμα 230vac σε εκεινο το σημειο.
Ο συγκεκριμενος παιζει με μπαταριες.

----------


## xrhstosmp

συμφωνω οτι ειναι κολπατζης...αλλη απορια ειχα.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikop

ευχαριστω για την αποκριση

ενα ενα λοιπον 
1 εχω μπει πριν 5 μερες στο σπιτι και δοκιμαζοντας τον μηχανικο διακοπτη διαπιστωσα μετα τη πρωτη φορα που το ανοιξαμε και εκλεισα τον on/off switch δεν ξανακλεισε το καλοριφερ δουλευε φουλ αδειο το σπιτι εγραψε 40 ωρες ο μετρητης.
2 ετσι αποφασιστηκε εσπευσμενα η αγορα θερμοστατη και ο ηλεκτρολογος συστησε αυτον που κανει και οικονομια και προγραμματιζεται και αλλα πολλα..
3 επρεπε να κλεισει ομως μεχρι την αγορα τοποθετηση και ετσι αρχισε το ψαξιμο τι φταιει ρωτηθηκαν πολλοι εταιρια συντηρησης οι αλλοι ενοικοι .... χαμος
4 αποφασιζω να ξυλωσω τον μηχανικο τελειως αφηνοντας τα καλωδια στον αερα μια και δεν υπηρχε επισημη σιγουρη λυση
5 κανενα αποτελεσμα το καλοριφερ στο φουλ ...μονο το δικο μου....  
6 ερχεται τελικα τεχνικος απο εταιρια ανοιγει το κουτι με τις βανες κατι αγγιζει παει στο θερμοστατη λεει αα δε δουλευει ετσι ξανασυνδεει καλωδια
 αφου δεν ηξερε που παει τι και λεει δουλευει μονο με τον on/off switch στο on και ανοιγοκλεινει με το περιστροφικο της θερμοκρασιας,και ετσι ειναι και οτι ο ψηφιακος δεν μπαινει εδω που τον ειχα παρει στο εντωμεταξυ.
7 ψαχνομαι απο εκεινη τη στιγμη και μετα μονος μου βρισκω απο το φορουμ οδηγιες ρωταω τον ηλεκτρολογο μου απο τηλ και εγω με πολυμετρο 
8 ετσι βρισκω την αντιστοιχια αυτη των χρωματων 
    ο ουδετερος ειναι σιγουρα το γκρι,  γιατι με τα καλωδια στον αερα γκρι+πρασινο=220, γκρι+κοκκινο=100, κοκκινο+πρασινο=90 βολτ
οταν συνδεθουν στον θερμοστατη και ειναι ο περιστροφικος στο ελαχιστο τα ιδια περιπου και οταν περιστραφει και ακουστει το κλικ το γκρι+κοκκινο δινει 220

----------


## panayiotis1

Γεια σου George, δεν εχω πολυ χρονο, σου γραφω τα πολυ βασικα. 
*Αυτα τα 100 και 90ν βρωμανε.
** - χωρις να συνδεσεις κανεναν θερμοστατη-Ενωνεις το καλωδιο της φασης με την επιστροφη και πρεπει να ανοιξει η ηλεκτροβαννα σου. Αν δεν ανοιξει, ψαξου στην ηλεκτροβαννα. 

Παντως πολυ μπερδεμενα τα λες, πιθανων να διαβασα εγω βιαστικά αλλα.. Check it out και πες.

----------


## kosg

> με τα καλωδια στον αερα γκρι+πρασινο=220, γκρι+κοκκινο=100, κοκκινο+πρασινο=90 βολτ
> οταν συνδεθουν στον θερμοστατη και ειναι ο περιστροφικος στο ελαχιστο τα ιδια περιπου και οταν περιστραφει και ακουστει το κλικ το γκρι+κοκκινο δινει 220



Eφόσον τα καλώδια: γκρι(ουδέτερος)+πράσινο(φάση θερμοστατών από πίνακα αυτονομίας)=220v
τότε 
το κόκκινο(εντολή θερμοστάτη προς πίνακα αυτονομίας-ηλεκτροβάνα),* δεν* θα έπρεπε έχει τάση με το γκρι(ουδέτερος).
Πιθανόν(?) το πρόβλημα (αν οι υπόλοιποι θερμοστάτες και οι ηλεκτροβάνες των άλλων διαμερισμάτων λειτουργούν κανονικά), να βρίσκεται στον πίνακα αυτονομίας(κολλημένο ρελέ), στην ηλεκτροβάνα σου, ή στις καλωδιώσεις(μετά τις αλλαγές που έγιναν με τις 
"σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας ηλεκτροβάνες" από την εταιρεία που συντηρεί τον καυστήρα!
Οπότε ,το πρόβλημα εξ αρχής, *δεν* νομίζω να προέρχονταν από τον θερμοστάτη χώρου.

Θα χρειαστεί λίγο ψάξιμο.

----------


## nikop

> Eφόσον τα καλώδια: γκρι(ουδέτερος)+πράσινο(φάση θερμοστατών από πίνακα αυτονομίας)=220v
> τότε 
> το κόκκινο(εντολή θερμοστάτη προς πίνακα αυτονομίας-ηλεκτροβάνα),* δεν* θα έπρεπε έχει τάση με το γκρι(ουδέτερος).
> Πιθανόν(?) το πρόβλημα (αν οι υπόλοιποι θερμοστάτες και οι ηλεκτροβάνες των άλλων διαμερισμάτων λειτουργούν κανονικά), να βρίσκεται στον πίνακα αυτονομίας(κολλημένο ρελέ), στην ηλεκτροβάνα σου, ή στις καλωδιώσεις(μετά τις αλλαγές που έγιναν με τις 
> "σύγχρονης τεχνολογίας ηλεκτροβάνες" από την εταιρεία που συντηρεί τον καυστήρα!
> Οπότε ,το πρόβλημα εξ αρχής, *δεν* νομίζω να προέρχονταν από τον θερμοστάτη χώρου.
> 
> Θα χρειαστεί λίγο ψάξιμο.



συμφωνω οτι το προβλημα δεν πρεπει να προερχοταν απο το θερμοστατη πιθανως πολλαπλο προβλημα ,απο καυστηρες ηλεκτροβανες και συνδεσμολογια τους δεν ξερω τιποτα για να ελεγξω οντως και εμενα μου φαινονται μπερδεμενα και τα περιγραφω οπως τα συναντησα η δουλεια μου ειναι τεχνικος δικτυων (CCNA) και υπολογιστων χομπυ μου τα ηλεκτρονικα (κατασκευες κ.α.) οποτε τεχνικα στις εξηγησεις τους κανεις δεν με επεισε , εδω διαβαζοντας το φορουμ καταλαβα πολυ περισσοτερα, τελως παντων αυτο που θα κανω ειναι αυτο που λεει ο παναγιωτης1
λογικο μου φαινεται παντως με τον μηχανικο θερμοστατη δουλευει μια χαρα τωρα αλλα οταν μπαινει ο rev-100 τιποτα, εκτος αν ειναι χαλασμενος ο rev-100

ερωτηση πως θα τσεκαρω αν λειτουργει ο rev-100 χωρις να τον συνδεσω στο κυκλωμα ,το L ,L1 ειναι επαφες ρελε ?
δηλ λογικα αν τον προγραμματισω θερμοκρασια δωματιου 20 βαθμους και βαλω 28 βαθ. ζητουμενη λογικα δεν θα πρεπει να κλεισουν οι L , L1 ? η θελει ταση να δει σε αυτες τις επαφες?

----------


## JOUN

Μην παιδευεσαι αδικα,τα 90 και 100βολτ ειναι πλασματικη ενδειξη,ειναι ταση που επαγεται απο τον ενεργο αγωγο στους ανενεργους..Ενωσε τα καλωδια οπως σου ειπαν παραπανω.

----------


## kosg

> λογικα αν τον προγραμματισω θερμοκρασια δωματιου 20 βαθμους και βαλω 28 βαθ. ζητουμενη λογικα δεν θα πρεπει να κλεισουν οι L , L1 ?



Λογικά, δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται ρεύμα(220v), για να ανοιγοκλείσει η L και  L1.
Ο θερμοστάτης δουλεύει με 3vdc(μπαταρίες)  αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## nikop

> Λογικά, δε νομίζω να χρειάζεται ρεύμα(220v), για να ανοιγοκλείσει η L και L1.
> Ο θερμοστάτης δουλεύει με 3vdc(μπαταρίες) αν δεν κάνω λάθος.



ναι 2 ΑΑ ,
 θα το δοκιμασω αν και οταν τον ειχα συνδεσει οταν αναβε στην οθονη η φλογα δεν ακουγοταν κατι αλλα αυτο μαλλον γιατι δεν θα εχει μηχανικο ρελε ??

----------


## nikop

λοιπον ο rev-100 δουλευει :Rolleyes:  , ακουγεται και το χαρακτηριστικο κλικ ,το δοκιμασα σε σπιτι φιλου μονοκατοικια που εχει θερμοστατη jes και εχω προσβαση στο μηχανοστασιο ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες και ολα δουλεψαν εκει τα χρωματα στα καλωδια ηταν πιο σωστα μπλε ουδετερος ,μαυρο φαση , καφε ηλεκτροβανα τα επιβεβαιωσα και απο το πινακα στο λεβητοστασιο.

τωρα με το δικο μου διαμερισμα μαλλον χρειαζομαι καυστηρατζη ηλεκτρολογο για το τι παιζει εκει ,στη πολυκατοικια βρωμαει η δουλεια...

παω να δοκιμασω και στο δικο μου

----------


## nikop

Το προβλημα λυθηκε , το μυστηριο αποκαλυφθηκε :Rolleyes: 


λοιπον για οποιον συναντησει αντιστοιχο θεμα .
Ο θερμοστατης siemens rev-100 δεν ειχε κανενα προβλημα αλλα δεν ηταν και ο καταλληλος για την περιπτωση μου.
Το προβλημα δημιουργηθηκε περισσοτερο απο την αγνοια των “ειδικων” και ιδιαιτερα απο την απροθυμια τους να εξηγησουν η να ασχοληθουν εσκεμμενα η οχι.
Ο rev-100 εχει ενα ρελε 2 επαφων οπου ανοιγει και κλεινει ενα κυκλωμα στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση την τροφοδοσια μιας ηλεκροβανας.
Στη δικη μου περιπτωση ηταν λιγο πιο προχωρημενο 
ο μηχανικος θερμοστατης honeywell με τα 3 καλωδια επαιζε το ρολο του μεταγωγου η ρελε 3 επαφων ενωνε το γκρι καλωδιο με το κοκκινο για να κλεισει η ηλεκτροβανα και το γκρι με το πρασινο για να ανοιξει , (εντολη open close).
Οποτε εγω χρειαζομουν η ενα ρελε 3 επαφων με τροφοδοσια 220V η 12V χρησιμοποιωντας το θερμοστατη που αγορασα rev-100 ο οποιος στην ουσια θα ελεγχε την τροφοδοσια του ρελε 3 επαφων, η θα εβρισκα θερμοστατη ψηφιακο με τρεις επαφες που μου ελεγαν οτι δεν υπαρχει.
Τελικα υπαρχει και οχι μονο ενας, διαλεξα τον rev-24 στα ιδια λεφτα με τον rev-100.
O rev-24 εχει 3 επαφες L, L1, L2 οπου L+L1=open , L+L2=close εβδομαδιαιος με τρεις περιοδους ανα ημερα και PID 
http://www.hvac-controls.gr/pdf/543.pdf
δουλευει αψογα.
Αλλο μοντελο ο rev-200 , rev-300 και αλλα, και ενα λινκ με τα εγχειριδια ολων των μοντελων
της siemens https://www.swe.siemens.com/greece/i...ermostats.aspx


σας ευχαριστω ολους για τη βοηθεια σας :Smile:

----------


## panayiotis1

1.



> μετα απο ερευνα (και απο αυτο το φορουμ ) και βοηθεια απο τηλ του ηλεκτρολογου βρηκα τη σωστη εξηγηση
> για τα καλωδια (οπου *γκρι=ουδετερος*, μπλε=φαση, *κοκκινο=εντολη βανας*) και εκανα τη συνδεση αλλα δεν δουλευει δηλ. δεν ανοιγει την ηλεκτροβανα,



2.



> Στη δικη μου περιπτωση ηταν λιγο πιο προχωρημενο 
> ο μηχανικος θερμοστατης honeywell με τα 3 καλωδια επαιζε το ρολο του μεταγωγου η ρελε 3 επαφων ενωνε το *γκρι καλωδιο με το κοκκινο* για να κλεισει η ηλεκτροβανα και το *γκρι με το πρασινο* για να ανοιξει , (εντολη open close).



Γιωργο , μας μπερδεψες λιγο αλλα αφου το ελυσες το πρβλμ, οκ  :Rolleyes:

----------


## nikop

και εγω μπερδευτητκα γιαυτο τα περιγραφω οπως τα καταλαβα βασει του αποτελεσματος και των ενδειξεων 
τελικα τι ειναι το γκρι το πρασινο και το κοκκινο δεν ξερω , ξερω ομως πως πρεπει να συνδεθουν για να δουλεψει το καλοριφερ μου και ο καινουριος ψηφιακος θερμοστατης.
ευχαριστω και παλι

οποιος ξερει ας περιγραψει και τη θεωρια για να μαθαινουμε...

----------


## stom

Το συνηθισμενο στις ηλεκτροβανες ειναι να τροφοδοτουνται μονιμα με ταση, και στο καλωδιο εντολης δινοντας φαση ανοιγει η βανα, οταν το κοψουμε ξεκιναει η κινηση για να κλεισει, (θελει αρκετα δευτερολεπτα..)
Στη δικια σου, προφανως οι ηλεκτροβανες εχουν δυο εντολες, μια για ανοιγμα και μια για κλεισιμο.
Οποτε συνδεεις τη φαση στο μεταγωγο του ρελε, και στην nc επαφη δινει εντολη για κλεισιμο, ενω στην nο εντολη για ανοιγμα

----------


## lepouras

όπως το λέει ο stom είναι αλλά θυμάμαι ότι αυτό που έχεις εσύ τώρα ήτανε παλιά το σύστημα γιατί άμα για κάποιο λόγο κόψεις την εντολή κατά την διάρκεια που κλείνει η ανοίγει παραμένει μισό ανοιχτή η βάνα με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί κόβανε την εντολή πριν ολοκληρώσει το άνοιγμα τής ηλεκτροβάνας και δεν προλαβαίνει να δώσει την εντολή εκκίνηση του καυστήρα και κατα συνέπεια και του ωρομετρητή με αποτέλεσμα όποιος άλλος άναβε την θέρμανση του να έχεις και εσύ τσάμπα θέρμανση χωρίς να καταγράφετε στον μετρητή σου.

----------


## ptakos

καλησπέρα 
έχω το εξής πρόβλημα. αλλάξα τον παλιό μηχανοκίνητο siemens με τον rev 100, τα καλώδια τα σύμδεσα οπώς αναφέρετε σε οδηγίες μέσα στο forum. φάση και ηλεκτροβανα και το ουδέτερο δεν το σύνδεσα πουθενά. ενώ ανάβει και κλεινει κανονικά διότι το παρατήρησα και στον καυστηρα που ανοιγει και κλεινει η ηλεκτροβάνα(γυρνάει ο μετρητης και κλείνει). τα καλοριφέρ μένουν ζεστά λογικά παιρνουν το ζεστό νερό από τα άλλα διαμερίσματα. τι προτείνετε για αυτό? που μπορεί να οφείλετε το πρόβλημα?

ευχαριστώ
Παναγιώτης

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Αν μένουν ζεστά με κλειστό το θερμοστάτη, τότε προφανώς η ηλεκτροβάνα έχει κολλήσει ανοιχτή ή μισάνοιχτη.

----------

